# Great Blackmore and Deep Purple youtube - No No No



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Just came across this Deep Purple video. Just love Blackmores tone and playing on this one. Also great to see the interaction between the band members.

[video=youtube;ETeumVKeyqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETeumVKeyqQ&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes! Both takes are very cool.



bagpipe said:


> Just came across this Deep Purple video. Just love Blackmores tone and playing on this one. Also great to see the interaction between the band members.
> 
> [video=youtube;ETeumVKeyqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETeumVKeyqQ&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess he hasn't done much for a while, but I think people have forgotten just how good Blackmore really is.

IMO he's one of the greats. If he didn't play a note after Who do We Think We Are, that would be enough.

Amazing tone and touch and really a distinctive sound.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;AqEW53Ui2no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqEW53Ui2no[/video]


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Blackmore is indeed one of the absolute greats imo. Even though I might be in the minority, I think that In Rock is the pinnacle of their album work. Every player totally on top of their game, working flawlessly together. Really defined "heavy" for me.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I loved all the MKII albums but I have to say, my favourite now is probably Burn.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> I loved all the MKII albums but I have to say, my favourite now is probably Burn.


Burn is a great, great album. Coverdale and Hughes really added a nice bluesy touch.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't disagree with any of this. Blackmore is superb.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mk II Purple had a big impact on me when I first heard them all those years ago.

I first heard them when someone brought In Rock to music class back in Grade 3 or 4.

Both Blackmore & Jon Lord had an influence on my guitar playing, and Roger Glover on my bass playing.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

One of my all time favourite rock solos is Wring That Neck off the In Concert album. Blackmore is on fire on that cut.


----------

